# Littlestone - Sunday 26th February 2017



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2016)

Right, let's find out how much interest there is for a visit to Littlestone on the Sunday prior to RCP.  I'll look into it once we've got some numbers, only caveat is that if Sky bugger up the football fixtures then someone else will have to deal on the day.

Add your names below please.

Blue in Munich


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2016)

If that happens I'll cover for you. 

BIM
Fish


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks mate, if by some remote chance they shift it to Friday night or Monday night then potentially I can sign in 3 long distance travellers at mine on Saturday.  We'll wait & see what happens.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes please


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2016)

Right, let's find out how much interest there is for a visit to Littlestone on the Sunday prior to RCP. I'll look into it once we've got some numbers, only caveat is that if Sky bugger up the football fixtures then someone else will have to deal on the day.

Add your names below please.

Blue in Munich
Fish
anotherdouble


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks mate, if by some remote chance they shift it to Friday night or Monday night then potentially I can sign in 3 long distance travellers at mine on Saturday.  We'll wait & see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

Don't fancy the league cup final then?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks mate, if by some remote chance they shift it to Friday night or Monday night then potentially I can sign in 3 long distance travellers at mine on Saturday.  We'll wait & see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to do the 3 days, but Littlestone is a bit too far for me, and I've also played it before.

Enjoy though, some finish (the last 4 holes).:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 22, 2016)

Blue in Munich
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2016)

Blue in Munich
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Murph


----------



## wookie (Aug 23, 2016)

Blue in Munich
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Murph
Wookie


----------



## Dando (Aug 23, 2016)

Blue in Munich
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Murph
Wookie
Dando


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 23, 2016)

Play Littlestone on Mid-Am & not a great fan


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2016)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Play Littlestone on Mid-Am & not a great fan 

Click to expand...

Fine, don't put your name down then. :thup:


----------



## Badger (Aug 25, 2016)

i'd be up for this .............

Blue in Munich
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Murph
Wookie
Dando
Badger


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2016)

Any more takers for this one?


----------



## Dando (Sep 30, 2016)

I might have a +1
will confirm ASAP


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 1, 2016)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 1, 2016)

what sort of price bracket are we looking at?


----------



## Hooker (Oct 2, 2016)

Didnt see this thread, yes please.

Blue in Munich
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Murph
Wookie
Dando
Badger
Hooker


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			what sort of price bracket are we looking at?
		
Click to expand...

Will be in the region of Â£50.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 3, 2016)

cheers BiM,  when do you need confirmation ?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 3, 2016)

Get in! Count me in!

Littlestone, cinque ports and RSG... does it get any better


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Get in! Count me in!

Littlestone, cinque ports and RSG... does it get any better
		
Click to expand...

Yes. August.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 5, 2016)

Blue in Munich
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Murph
Wookie
Dando
Dando +1 (Prov)
Badger
Hooker
Oddsocks

Norrin, with such a small number it shouldn't be too much of an issue to add one nearer the time.  If I leave you off for the time being then as long as we can slot you into one of the groups they aren't going to turn away an extra green fee last minute.  Obviously if you change your mind just add your name to the list.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2016)

Any further news on this


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 3, 2016)

Just bumping this to see if this is still getting a green light


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 4, 2016)

Chaps, we have 11/12 showing interest for this.  Littlestone aren't showing any winter specials at the moment, which leaves us a couple of options according to the website.  One, assuming we are all club members and have County Cards is to just book tee times and get the green fee at the discounted rate of Â£40, assuming they will honour County Cards from anywhere.  Option 2 would be to book it as a society which gets us tea/coffee and a bacon roll, and a one course meal afterwards, for Â£50; issue with this is however many we book we pay for, so if anything changes last minute, drop outs have to be paid for, and if we drop below 10 then they won't offer the deal.  Oh, and the perennial meal choice issue.  

Could all of you who have expressed an interest let me know if you have a County Card and your preference is on food.  I'm tempted not to bother and eat later when we are all together.

If you can add to the list as per below, and we'll see who's up for what and go from there;

Blue in Munich  County Card  No food
Fish
Anotherdouble
Paperboy
Murph
Wookie
Dando
Dando +1 (Prov)
Badger
Hooker
Oddsocks
Norrin Radd?


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 4, 2016)

Chaps, we have 11/12 showing interest for this. Littlestone aren't showing any winter specials at the moment, which leaves us a couple of options according to the website. One, assuming we are all club members and have County Cards is to just book tee times and get the green fee at the discounted rate of Â£40, assuming they will honour County Cards from anywhere. Option 2 would be to book it as a society which gets us tea/coffee and a bacon roll, and a one course meal afterwards, for Â£50; issue with this is however many we book we pay for, so if anything changes last minute, drop outs have to be paid for, and if we drop below 10 then they won't offer the deal. Oh, and the perennial meal choice issue. 

Could all of you who have expressed an interest let me know if you have a County Card and your preference is on food. I'm tempted not to bother and eat later when we are all together.

If you can add to the list as per below, and we'll see who's up for what and go from there;

Blue in Munich County Card No food
Fish
Anotherdouble. County card no food
Paperboy
Murph
Wookie
Dando
Dando +1 (Prov)
Badger
Hooker
Oddsocks
Norrin Radd?


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 4, 2016)

Blue in Munich County Card No food
Fish
Anotherdouble. County card no food
Paperboy. No food, no county card won't be a member of a club next year.
Murph
Wookie
Dando
Dando +1 (Prov)
Badger
Hooker
Oddsocks
Norrin Radd?


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2016)

Have we at the very least spoken to them, not just looked at their website?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 4, 2016)

I dont have a county card, and am not fussed about food. Either way im happy. What ever, i just want to play littlestone, ive heard its nice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 4, 2016)

Fish said:



			Have we at the very least spoken to them, not just looked at their website?
		
Click to expand...

We will be speaking to them to book it once we have a better idea of what everyone would prefer to do.


----------



## wookie (Dec 5, 2016)

Blue in Munich County Card No food
Fish
Anotherdouble. County card no food
Paperboy. No food, no county card won't be a member of a club next year.
Murph
Wookie - no county card no food
Dando
Dando +1 (Prov)
Badger
Hooker
Oddsocks
Norrin Radd?


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2016)

Blue in Munich County Card No food
Fish, County (Warwickshire) Card, No food. 
Anotherdouble. County card no food
Paperboy. No food, no county card won't be a member of a club next year.
Murph
Wookie - no county card no food
Dando
Dando +1 (Prov)
Badger
Hooker
Oddsocks
Norrin Radd?


----------



## wookie (Dec 6, 2016)

Really sorry Richard Im going to have to pull out of this one.  I took my eldest to the rugby on Saturday and he enjoyed himself so much I promised I'd at least try and get tickets for the six nations.  Managed to get some and then realised the England Italy game is on this Sunday - didn't cross my mind to check.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm beginning to get a complex Simon, first Walton Heath, now Littlestone, are you trying to tell me somethingâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

No worries mate, these things happen, enjoy the game. :thup:

Blue in Munich County Card No food
Fish, County (Warwickshire) Card, No food. 
Anotherdouble. County card no food
Paperboy. No food, no county card won't be a member of a club next year.
Murph
Dando
Dando +1 (Prov)
Badger
Hooker
Oddsocks
Norrin Radd?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2016)

I watched this video of Littlestone and have to recommend to anyone doing this meet who haven't played the course

https://youtu.be/EQQbvWiqGb8


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2016)

Right gents, we have an offer of Â£170 per 4 ball (Â£42.50 per head) and I have provisionally booked 3 slots from 11.34am so we have 12 places.  If we don't fill the places then we are looking at Â£50 per head for the odd numbers, so it would be nice to keep the maths simple and get groups of 4.  Could I ask those of you who have expressed an interest to confirm whether or not you are happy with this, once numbers start to take shape I will request some money from you to reserve the slots.

Thanks.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 30, 2016)

All good for me


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 30, 2016)

sorry BiM but my leg hasnt come on like i was hoping and as such i couldnt manage to play 18 holes with  doing myself further damage .
 im getting right ticked off with the leg now as its been since aug 2015 that i have been injured.


----------



## Fish (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm still OK and all booked into the King's Head for 2-days/nights :thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2016)

All good my end, just need to find rooms for the two nights.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 30, 2016)

Hoping to be fit still, but if you get 8. I don't mind missing out, will still be around for a wonder though.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 30, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Hoping to be fit still, but if you get 8. I don't mind missing out, will still be around for a wonder though.
		
Click to expand...

Be positive Simon. Still got 2 months yet mate


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 30, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			Be positive Simon. Still got 2 months yet mate
		
Click to expand...

Don't see the specialist til the 10th of Feb. But yes fingers crossed, as been looking forward to this trip massively.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 30, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Don't see the specialist til the 10th of Feb. But yes fingers crossed, as been looking forward to this trip massively. 

Click to expand...

Good luck with it mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2016)

Littlestone confirmees;

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Anotherdouble

? Paperboy

Norrin, sorry to hear that you can't join us, best of luck with the recovery; Simon, hope it all goes well with the specialist.

Thanks for the prompt replies, anyone else responding please cut & paste the list & add yourself, thank you.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry, just seen this... I will be heading down on the Sunday with Lee n. 

What is the latest tee time we can get ? I'm mindful of the dark but the later the better....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am still in, but havent booked accomodation yet. Could do two nights at the kings head, but not sure i need two nights of being fished. At some point i would like to play sober, un curried golf.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 1, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I am still in, but havent booked accomodation yet. Could do two nights at the kings head, but not sure i need two nights of being fished. At some point i would like to play sober, un curried golf.
		
Click to expand...

Chris that's what your doing at littlestone


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 1, 2017)

Littlestone confirmees;

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon


? Paperboy
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-26th-February-2017/page5#xeLWkewiYr2zimtt.99


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Littlestone confirmees;

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon


? Paperboy
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-26th-February-2017/page5#xeLWkewiYr2zimtt.99

Click to expand...

Have managed to blag getting away a little early on the Saturday night. So after a quick power nap I'd be up for this as local. As long as tees staying around 11am ish. 

Anyone looking for a decent curry. Google the swingate inn. Best I. The area, but may require taxi.....

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 2, 2017)

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog

Paperboy ?


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2017)

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger

Paperboy ?

sorry for late reply and for messing up the numbers !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2017)

Badger said:



			BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger

Paperboy ?

*sorry for late reply and for messing up the numbers !*

Click to expand...

You haven't - provided the others reply!!


----------



## Hooker (Jan 5, 2017)

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger
Hooker

Paperboy ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2017)

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger
Hooker
mikejohnchapman

Paperboy ?

Once I get a reply from Dando I will PM you payment details.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Have managed to blag getting away a little early on the Saturday night. So after a quick power nap I'd be up for this as local. As long as tees staying around 11am ish. 

Anyone looking for a decent curry. Google the swingate inn. Best I. The area, but may require taxi.....

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for a ruby.  Couldn't get into the kings head but staying around 7miles away at the premier inn (Dover east) Don't mind being a taxi for 3 as I'm not on the sauce :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Have managed to blag getting away a little early on the Saturday night. So after a quick power nap I'd be up for this as local. As long as tees staying around 11am ish. 

Anyone looking for a decent curry. Google the swingate inn. Best I. The area, but may require taxi.....

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
		
Click to expand...

We had a great curry (recommended) just walking distance from the Kings Head last year and we were very well looked after and it was delicious, I can't speak for the others and I'm not running the show but usually when I find somewhere good I don't risk going elsewhere.  Obviously some of us have 2 nights down there so we could try it on the 1st or 2nd night, although I'm not sure I'd want a curry both nights :mmm:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			I'd be up for a ruby.  Couldn't get into the kings head but staying around 7miles away at the premier inn (Dover east) Don't mind being a taxi for 3 as I'm not on the sauce :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its an easy drive into Deal from there. Just the one road. 

The swingate is probably 1 minute from there. But deal is easy to access too. 



Fish said:



			We had a great curry (recommended) just walking distance from the Kings Head last year and we were very well looked after and it was delicious, I can't speak for the others and I'm not running the show but usually when I find somewhere good I don't risk going elsewhere. Obviously some of us have 2 nights down there so we could try it on the 1st or 2nd night, although I'm not sure I'd want a curry both nights :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

What was the curry house you tried?

ive never had one in deal so couldn't comment on the quality of them there. But living locally I'm happy to head out and try a new place on your recommendation.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll just go with the majority.


----------



## Dando (Jan 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger
Hooker
mikejohnchapman

Paperboy ?

Once I get a reply from Dando I will PM you payment details.



Click to expand...

hi, I'm fine for this one but my plus 1 is currently MIA so count him out 

dando


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Dando.

Right, by my reckoning we now have a dozen players and Paperboy will join us for a wander round. 

BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger
Hooker
mikejohnchapman
Dando

Littlestone quoted Â£170 per fourball, Â£42.50 each.  I'd suggest that we each stick Â£45 in, 18 holes individual stableford, Â£20 to the winner, Â£10 for the runner up.  I'll leave it a couple of days for any violent objections to that to be posted here before PM-ing you all with the bank details so that we don't have to sod about with lots of Â£1 coins and 10 bob bits on the day.

When I've PM'd you, can you reply to me when you have paid, including your real name (although that might not apply to mikejohnchapman as even I can probably work that one out  ) , handicap and any requests as to who you might (or might not) want to play with; I'm sure Murph might want to avoid being picked on by 3 Chelsea fans for the afternoon. 

Any other suggestions you want to make please add them here so that the others can add their tuppenorth.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2017)

[/QUOTE] and any requests as to who you might (or might not) want to play with; [/QUOTE]

For any newbies playing I'd suggest picking Blue in Munich ....... crap golfer, awful company but if it's windy there he makes a fabulous wind break  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2017)

For any newbies playing I'd suggest picking Blue in Munich ....... crap golfer, awful company but if it's windy there he makes a fabulous wind break  :thup:[/QUOTE] Didn't he team up with a top golfer on the forum, and give you a good stuffing at Littlestone ? Mind you your partner was a bit of a hacker.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 6, 2017)

and any requests as to who you might (or might not) want to play with; [/QUOTE]

For any newbies playing I'd suggest picking Blue in Munich ....... crap golfer, awful company but if it's windy there he makes a fabulous wind break  :thup:[/QUOTE]

If that true having never met BIM then I expect I will get labelled as a total wind block.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2017)

How hard is it to quote someone correctly without buggering it up, is it an age thing :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			How hard is it to quote someone correctly without buggering it up, is it an age thing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I blame Rich :ears:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2017)

richart said:



			For any newbies playing I'd suggest picking Blue in Munich ....... crap golfer, awful company but if it's windy there he makes a fabulous wind break  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Didn't he team up with a top golfer on the forum, and give you a good stuffing at Littlestone ? Mind you your partner was a bit of a hacker. [/QUOTE]

I don't remember that one Rich??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Didn't he team up with a top golfer on the forum, and give you a good stuffing at Littlestone ? Mind you your partner was a bit of a hacker. 

Click to expand...

I don't remember that one Rich??[/QUOTE]

I believe you were playing a different course that day - or should I say the same course but utlising different fairways


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2017)

Let's not give a false impression...............I didn't hit any fairway on any hole that I was playing, or any that I wasn't playing !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2017)

Payments received from those I've bolded, thank you gents.

BiM
*Fish*
Oddsocks
*Another double*
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger
Hooker
*mikejohnchapman*
*Dando*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2017)

Payments received from those I've bolded, thank you gents.

*BiM**
Fish*
Oddsocks
*Anotherdouble*
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
*Papas 1982
murphthemog*
Badger
Hooker
*mikejohnchapman
Dando*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2017)

Payments received from those I've bolded, thank you gents.

*BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog*
Badger
Hooker
*mikejohnchapman
Dando*


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2017)

Payments received from those I've bolded, thank you gents.

*BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger*
Hooker
*mikejohnchapman
Dando*


----------



## Hooker (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Richard

Paid in full now, thanks for organising.

I am also booked into the Kings Head for 2 nights, looking forward to sharing a few pints of shandy with everyone!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2017)

Payments received from those I've bolded, thank you gents.

*BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger
Hooker
mikejohnchapman
Dando*

Thanks gents, that's everyone.  I'll sort out the groupings & confirm the tee times nearer the day, I should be there by 10.30, I've received 3 requests for the last tee time, any other takers before I nominate the 4th player?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



Payments received from those I've bolded, thank you gents.

*BiM
Fish
Oddsocks
Another double
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
papas1982
Murphthemog
Badger
Hooker
mikejohnchapman
Dando*

Thanks gents, that's everyone.  I'll sort out the groupings & confirm the tee times nearer the day, I should be there by 10.30, I've received 3 requests for the last tee time, any other takers before I nominate the 4th player?

Click to expand...

Just in case you are inundated with requests.

I've now blagged the weekend off. So i'm easy!

Living locally, if it helps others i can tee earlier.

Dave


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Just in case you are inundated with requests.

I've now blagged the weekend off. So i'm easy!

Living locally, if it helps others i can tee earlier.

Dave
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, I'll see if I get any other requests.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Me! Last off please! 

Unless the other 3 are knobs, in which case i will get up earlier!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't mind going off 1st as long as nobody watches me knob it off the tee


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 21, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Me! Last off please! 

Unless the other 3 are knobs, in which case i will get up earlier!
		
Click to expand...

Well two of us are


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 21, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Me! Last off please! 

Unless the other 3 are knobs, in which case i will get up earlier!
		
Click to expand...

How to make friends - vol 1 :rofl:


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 22, 2017)

Oddsocks said:



			How to make friends - vol 1 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lol :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2017)

Any groups and tee times drawn yet &#129300;


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			Any groups and tee times drawn yet &#55358;&#56596;
		
Click to expand...

Go back to bed, it's still a month away. Rich doesn't want people pulling out when they realize they're down in your group


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 11, 2017)

Getting closer .... how does this track compare to rsg - rcp ?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 11, 2017)

It's normally mint condition and a definitely a lot easier than RCP

Does anyone know the current status in push trolleys and whether you need to run hedge hogs ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2017)

Right chaps, here is most of what you will need to know;

Littlestone Golf Club,
St. Andrews Road,
Littlestone, 
Kent, 
TN28 8RB

01797 363355

Your satnav may suggest that you use the Coast Road; DON'T.  It is an unmade road primarily suited to tank training or motocross.  Go into New Romney town centre & follow the B2071 Station Road/Littlestone Road to St. Andrews Road.

Hard or soft spikes are acceptable; hard spikes are recommended for health & safety reasons, as will be apparent from the front step at the clubhouse.  Smart casual golf wear is fine in the lounge on the first floor, no golf shoes, no waterproofs please.  We are booked in for 18 holes only; no food has been ordered, if you want anything you will have to arrange/order on the day. 

I will PM you my mobile phone number should you have any issues on the day, text would probably be better unless I change my ringtone before the day.  I'm aiming to be there for about 10.30.  They haven't asked for handicap certificates, but bearing in mind where we are going for 3 days I'd suggest if you've got one, bring it, it can't do any harm.

Right, the bit Fish can't wait forâ€¦â€¦â€¦..

11.34am; Blue in Munich, Fish, anotherdouble, Papas1982.

11.42am; Oddsocks, Badger, Hooker, Dando (both the known awkward buggers in the same groupâ€¦  )

11.50am; Trojan615, Lee Nixon, murhthemog & the non-knob of the group, mikejohnchapmanâ€¦.. 

First reserve, official photographer & referee; Paperboy

Last resort; chrisd. 

I don't know if they want hedgehogs but they allow dogs, so I suppose if your hedgehog has had all its jabs there won't be a problem.  More seriously, they have allowed trollies without them in the past so I doubt they will be required but I will check nearer the day.

Think that will do, any questions post them up, I've delegated any responsibility for the weather to Fishâ€¦..


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2017)

&#128514;&#128514; poor old papas1982, 3 against 1, don't you just love those odds &#128514;&#128514;

Well done on this Rich &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;

May the sun shine brightly on us all &#128526;


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 12, 2017)

Cheers for everything BIM. Can't wait to see Papas after 18 holes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			&#128514;&#128514; poor old papas1982, 3 against 1, don't you just love those odds &#128514;&#128514;

Well done on this Rich &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;

May the sun shine brightly on us all &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

The bro in law is a Blue so I'm sure I can put up with you all &#128514;&#128514;

looking forward to it!


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			The bro in law is a Blue so I'm sure I can put up with you all &#128514;&#128514;

looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

It's that anotherdouble you gotta watch I hear, I'm the shy quiet type &#128540;


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			It's that anotherdouble you gotta watch I hear, I'm the shy quiet type &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

I thought as much!

What night is curry night?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 12, 2017)

Think that was Sunday as Monday and Tuesday have after meals included


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			It's that anotherdouble you gotta watch I hear, I'm the shy quiet type &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Yea right. Fish the &#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Yea right. Fish the &#128519;&#128519;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I thought as much!

What night is curry night?
		
Click to expand...




Oddsocks said:



			Think that was Sunday as Monday and Tuesday have after meals included
		
Click to expand...

Well it wouldn't be Tuesday, we'd all be on our way home :smirk:

Monday we'll be eating at RCP around 3pm I'd expect, that's a lunch time snack for some so a curry or something else (Chinese) could still be easily squeezed in at night after a few jars, but Sunday does sound favorite for a ruby :smirk:


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			Well it wouldn't be Tuesday, we'd all be on our way home :smirk:

Monday we'll be eating at RCP around 3pm I'd expect, that's a lunch time snack for some so a curry or something else (Chinese) could still be easily squeezed in at night after a few jars, but Sunday does sound favorite for a ruby :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in for the Sunday if that's the day ugh they we go with. Happy to follow your lead re where we go as you appear to be the connoisseur.....


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 15, 2017)

Richard, I'll have all my stuff in the car. Hope to see you on the day &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2017)

whats the deal with food after?

 I am not staying down for RCP (although I am back for RSG) so will be heading back home but quite fancy having a beer and curry depending on the timing.

Also, does anyone use Srixon Ad333 Tours as i have a dozen (brand new) sitting in my cupboard and i hate the bloody things. I am willing to let them go for free to a loving home/sand dune


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2017)

I'd imagine by the time people get to Deal, check in & sort out who's going, the curry won't be before 7 ish mate.  I'll be stopping for a beer after the golf but circumstances dictate that I'll have to clear off reasonably quickly afterwards.

I do use Ad333 Tours if you are looking to get rid of them; what's your normal ball then?  Fancy trying the Mizuno D-201?


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2017)

Realised I don't own any golf balls so have had to order some quickly 

Hoping 2 dozen are enough. Must get to the range tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd imagine by the time people get to Deal, check in & sort out who's going, the curry won't be before 7 ish mate.  I'll be stopping for a beer after the golf but circumstances dictate that I'll have to clear off reasonably quickly afterwards.

I do use Ad333 Tours if you are looking to get rid of them; what's your normal ball then?  Fancy trying the Mizuno D-201?
		
Click to expand...

At the moment I'm using the srixon ultisoft and really like them. I've got a few dozen knocking about so I'm all set for a while.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2017)

Dando said:



			At the moment I'm using the srixon ultisoft and really like them. I've got a few dozen knocking about so I'm all set for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I've got 9 of those if you want them, albeit with an identifier on them, but unused.  My love for them is on a similar level to your for the AD333 Toursâ€¦â€¦.   Just too soft for me off the putter.


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've got 9 of those if you want them, albeit with an identifier on them, but unused.  My love for them is on a similar level to your for the AD333 Toursâ€¦â€¦.   Just too soft for me off the putter.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me


----------



## Hooker (Feb 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			11.42am; Oddsocks, Badger, Hooker, Dando *(both the known awkward buggers in the same groupâ€¦ * )
		
Click to expand...

:mmm:

Thanks for sorting the draw Richard and sorry to hear about your missus, hope she makes a speedy recovery mate.

:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2017)

Hooker said:



			:mmm:

Thanks for sorting the draw Richard and sorry to hear about your missus, hope she makes a speedy recovery mate.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Charlie, got a phone call at quarter to eleven tonight to say that if nothing life threatening comes in overnight they should operate tomorrow.  Got a couple of sitters lined up for Sunday so fingers crossed I should make it.

Worked out who the awkward buggers are yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Charlie, got a phone call at quarter to eleven tonight to say that if nothing life threatening comes in overnight they should operate tomorrow.  Got a couple of sitters lined up for Sunday so fingers crossed I should make it.

Worked out who the awkward buggers are yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Great news. Wish her a speedy recovery mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Great news. Wish her a speedy recovery mate
		
Click to expand...

I will do, thanks mate.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2017)

Richard,

if it's of any help and you can meet me near bexley or dartford then I can drive you to littlestone or rsg to save your knees for one of the trips into Kent if you able to do more than the one trip

unfortunately Worcester park is 90 mins in the wrong direction to offer to pick you up!

James


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2017)

Dando said:



			Richard,

if it's of any help and you can meet me near bexley or dartford then I can drive you to littlestone or rsg to save your knees for one of the trips into Kent if you able to do more than the one trip

unfortunately Worcester park is 90 mins in the wrong direction to offer to pick you up!

James
		
Click to expand...

James,

The offer is very kind & much appreciated; however as soon as the extent of the injury to Mrs. BiM became clear I abandoned any hope of playing the other two and sold them on to Bogie Boy.  Looking at Bexley or Dartford, that's almost as far in terms of time as Littlestone so I'll see you down there if I can make it, that'll leave you free for the curry in the evening if that's still an option for you.

Thanks again,

Richard.


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

Light rain forecast currently for the afternoon with 20mph wind, hopefully that might change and blow over by Sunday &#129300;


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Light rain forecast currently for the afternoon with 20mph wind, hopefully that might change and blow over by Sunday &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

You're a bundle of laughs this morning!


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			You're a bundle of laughs this morning!
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; That's funny, my missus just said the same &#128540;


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Charlie, got a phone call at quarter to eleven tonight to say that if nothing life threatening comes in overnight they should operate tomorrow.  Got a couple of sitters lined up for Sunday so fingers crossed I should make it.

Worked out who the awkward buggers are yetâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Not yet, but I am more worried that I am *one* of them, than playing with 2 of them :ears:

Good to hear that you will still make be able to get one of the games in, at least you will able to give your new shinies a nice day out.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue, if your struggling to get there I'm only selsdon so can play taxi


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			Not yet, but I am more worried that I am *one* of them, than playing with 2 of them :ears:

Good to hear that you will still make be able to get one of the games in, at least you will able to give your new shinies a nice day out.
		
Click to expand...

You're right to be worried Charlieâ€¦â€¦â€¦  

New shineys will be staying at home I think; I haven't played since the 1st of January, I'm going to be playing more regularly before they see daylight.  There again, links course, what better place to christen them.  Decisions, decisions. 



Oddsocks said:



			Blue, if your struggling to get there I'm only selsdon so can play taxi
		
Click to expand...

Baz,

Thanks for the offer, it's much appreciated but I'm going to be on a tight timescale to get back for the Mrs; I don't think it's right to impose that on anyone else, so I'll pass on this occasion.

Right, now off to the hospital to see how Mrs. BiM fared this afternoon.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2017)

Didn't realise how far away the course was to Deal, saying 1hr, is that because I'm doing it now in rush hour or is it a good hour anyway? 

 It's giving me a couple of options, what looks like a coastal road A259 to A20 into Deal or go back out A2070 and come back in on the M20/A20, which is best&#129300;


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Right, now off to the hospital to see how Mrs. BiM fared this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Give her my best, from a blue angel &#128540;&#128514;


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Didn't realise how far away the course was to Deal, saying 1hr, is that because I'm doing it now in rush hour or is it a good hour anyway? 

 It's giving me a couple of options, what looks like a coastal road A259 to A20 into Deal or go back out A2070 and come back in on the M20/A20, which is best&#27138;
		
Click to expand...

An hour would be about right mate. New Romney is a pain in the backside to get to!

also, as you head from Folkestone towards Dover there is an 8m stretch of 40mph average cameras!

You planing for gettback for a curry lol

in regards best route back, once we finish I'll give a colleague a call, working at the docks he'll know if operation stack is on and if we should avoid Dover.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Give her my best, from a blue angel &#128540;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Sunday evening, i would probably go coastal route. Anyone going along M20 Folkestone to Dover- if the speed cameras are still there DON'T speed, they have been real cash cows,  its a ridiculously slow 40mph but loads have been done along the stretch!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Sunday evening, i would probably go coastal route. Anyone going along M20 Folkestone to Dover- if the speed cameras are still there DON'T speed, they have been real cash cows,  its a ridiculously slow 40mph but loads have been done along the stretch!
		
Click to expand...

If you've some fake foreignn plates then you can speed apparently &#128548;&#128548;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2017)

My sister in law didnt have them and got 6 points and Â£600 !


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			My sister in law didnt have them and got 6 points and Â£600 !
		
Click to expand...

Wow!

what speed was she doing?!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Wow!

what speed was she doing?!
		
Click to expand...

Quite a bit more than 40mph!


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			An hour would be about right mate. New Romney is a pain in the backside to get to!

also, as you head from Folkestone towards Dover there is an 8m stretch of 40mph average cameras!

You planing for gettback for a curry lol

in regards best route back, once we finish I'll give a colleague a call, working at the docks he'll know if operation stack is on and if we should avoid Dover.
		
Click to expand...

Last year I sailed (&#9972 through Dover early Monday morning even though it has far too many stupid islands &#128563; this will be between 5-6pm on s Sunday so I just wondered if there was a stark difference.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Last year I sailed (&#9972 through Dover early Monday morning even though it has far too many stupid islands &#128563; this will be between 5-6pm on s Sunday so I just wondered if there was a stark difference.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt expect so Robin at that time


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Last year I sailed (&#9972 through Dover early Monday morning even though it has far too many stupid islands &#63027; this will be between 5-6pm on s Sunday so I just wondered if there was a stark difference.
		
Click to expand...

Dover has an entire new road layout now. No roundabouts to get along the seafront. 

The o lynissue will be if operation stack has been on. Which is likely with the weather, meaning a2 into Dover and through will likely have one lane as a car park. As long as no truck drivers try to be clever and make use the second lane it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Quite a bit more than 40mph!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops!

our company director has to go from Dover to ashford for meetings almost daily. The limits are a joke, they do nothing but make Kinney, as the problem (congestion) only occurs through twelfth of freight traffic and 80% of that is foreign lorrys which pay no attention to the limits.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're right to be worried Charlieâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

:ears:

I have just noticed that all those attending Littlestone will be there for the whole 3 days. Are we going to make this a official GM Forum tour event with 3 scores counting? Another KoK....... (King of Kent) 

Although I will be out of the running with early starts all 3 days :fore::rant:


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			:ears:

I have just noticed that all those attending Littlestone will be there for the whole 3 days. Are we going to make this a official GM Forum tour event with 3 scores counting? Another KoK....... (King of Kent) 

Although I will be out of the running with early starts all 3 days :fore::rant:
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I suppose we could have a secondary title and pot for those attending all 3 days with an accumulative score, interesting &#129300;


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			:ears:

I have just noticed that all those attending Littlestone will be there for the whole 3 days. Are we going to make this a official GM Forum tour event with 3 scores counting? Another KoK....... (King of Kent) 

Although I will be out of the running with early starts all 3 days :fore::rant:
		
Click to expand...

with the current weather forecasts. I think surviving all three days will be an achievement.


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			:ears:

I have just noticed that all those attending Littlestone will be there for the whole 3 days. Are we going to make this a official GM Forum tour event with 3 scores counting? Another KoK....... (King of Kent) 

Although I will be out of the running with early starts all 3 days :fore::rant:
		
Click to expand...

Not all as I'm not doing rcp. My shoulder won't allow me to do 3 round in 3 days and I played rcp last year


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2017)

I see, I was cross referencing the 3 threads saw you on the 2 days so thought you must be all 3.

I think there are 10 of us doing 3 days then?


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			with the current weather forecasts. I think surviving all three days will be an achievement.
		
Click to expand...

..............also lodging in a pub with fish and murph :cheers: we probably deserve a Medal for surviving 3 days .


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hooker said:



			..............also lodging in a pub with fish and murph :cheers: we probably deserve a Medal for surviving 3 days .

Click to expand...

Ill be in the comfort of my own home. 

May any need to try and convince a pal to taxi me back so I can have a few shandies one of the evenings though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Ill be in the comfort of my own home. 

May any need to try and convince a pal to taxi me back so I can have a few shandies one of the evenings though.
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure it's not Tuesdayâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Give her my best, from a* blue angel* &#63004;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Well one out of two's not bad!   Thanks mate, and indeed all of you for your kind wishes.  Mrs BiM has had a nail put down the centre of her humerus to realign it and the loose bits have been reattached by plates & screws.  Sounds nasty but it is the better option than the shoulder replacement as the tendons don't attach to it like they do your bones.  She was still out with the fairies on the anaesthetic, but provided she is discharged & home I have a couple of sitters lined up for Sunday so I should be good. :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well one out of two's not bad!   Thanks mate, and indeed all of you for your kind wishes.  Mrs BiM has had a nail put down the centre of her humerus to realign it and the loose bits have been reattached by plates & screws.  Sounds nasty but it is the better option than the shoulder replacement as the tendons don't attach to it like they do your bones.  She was still out with the fairies on the anaesthetic, but provided she is discharged & home I have a couple of sitters lined up for Sunday so I should be good. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very good news my man


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well one out of two's not bad!   Thanks mate, and indeed all of you for your kind wishes.  Mrs BiM has had a nail put down the centre of her humerus to realign it and the loose bits have been reattached by plates & screws.  Sounds nasty but it is the better option than the shoulder replacement as the tendons don't attach to it like they do your bones.  She was still out with the fairies on the anaesthetic, but provided she is discharged & home I have a couple of sitters lined up for Sunday so I should be good. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to here it went well!

would be a shame to miss out having had to arrange for us reprobates.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just make sure it's not Tuesdayâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

If there's a curry night that'll be favourite.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Very good news my man
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is, thanks.



Papas1982 said:



			Glad to here it went well!

would be a shame to miss out having had to arrange for us reprobates.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind wishes, although you may re-think the second bit once you've met me!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2017)

Has Mrs BIM got online to the boxing gloves store yet Richard?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Has Mrs BIM got online to the boxing gloves store yet Richard?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I think I saw her perusing baseball bats onlineâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2017)

No restrictions on trollies, hedgehog wheels are not required.


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 24, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, but I think I saw her perusing baseball bats onlineâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Make sure she gets properly fitted.. don't just go for an off the shelf job


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Make sure she gets properly fitted.. don't just go for an off the shelf job
		
Click to expand...

What loft?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Make sure she gets properly fitted.. don't just go for an off the shelf job
		
Click to expand...

Limited choice in left handedâ€¦â€¦â€¦. 



chrisd said:



			What loft?
		
Click to expand...

With her threats, I'm more concerned about the diameterâ€¦. :mmm:


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 24, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I suppose we could have a secondary title and pot for those attending all 3 days with an accumulative score, interesting &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan... last man standing I think will win it..


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Looking like a dry day tomorrow &#128077; wind between 19-24mph with gusts of 38mph, but I'll take dry all day long &#128526;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 25, 2017)

Dry is good, and at least with the extra timber I carry I will stay upright


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Safe journey everyone, looking forward to meeting some forumites for the first time and playing with a couple also. 

Very early start for me, but the early Fish catches the.......

&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2017)

Looking forward to it guys. 

Hopegully it stays dry dry as my only waterproofs are blue and I reckon my fourball has eniugh of that already!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2017)

I hope you all enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I hope you all enjoy tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris, same to you guys for Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Chris, same to you guys for Monday & Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers BIM, shame about you not making it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Cheers BIM, shame about you not making it
		
Click to expand...

Having driven home today Chris & sitting here with a bag of frozen peas on the dodgy knee maybe it was for the best.  Had to break the journey down & back because of it.  Anyway, enough of my whinging.

Thanks to all of you who made it to Littlestone for the best of the weather, God help those of you doing Monday & Tuesday. 
Always nice to put faces to names and a few more were ticked off today.  Forget United & Spurs, match of the day was Large & Larger v the Saint & the sinner.  Large & Larger triumphed and I promised the owner of the most famous baby draw on the forum that I wouldn't tell anyone that I can knock a 2 iron past it, so I won't!   Seriously, thanks to Fish, anotherdouble and Papas1982 for their company, and thanks to Fish for the money,  :thup:  and thank you for all the good wishes for Mrs. BiM.

Hopefully the weather is kind to you over the next two days, hopefully I'll be there next year to join in :cheers:


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2017)

Great day of proper links golf with 3 top blokes!

the wind was brutal at times but made for some interesting shots!


----------



## The Boxman (Feb 26, 2017)

Liver birdie said where are hers....we're in the King's Head.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2017)

In a curry house around the corner, will be back in about 30 minutes &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2017)

Lets hope the knee recovers soon - you and Mrs BIM are a right pair of crocks,  good thing that some of us are in perfect health!


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having driven home today Chris & sitting here with a bag of frozen peas on the dodgy knee maybe it was for the best.  Had to break the journey down & back because of it.  Anyway, enough of my whinging.

Thanks to all of you who made it to Littlestone for the best of the weather, God help those of you doing Monday & Tuesday. 
Always nice to put faces to names and a few more were ticked off today.  Forget United & Spurs, match of the day was Large & Larger v the Saint & the sinner.  Large & Larger triumphed and I promised the owner of the most famous baby draw on the forum that I wouldn't tell anyone that I can knock a 2 iron past it, so I won't!   Seriously, thanks to Fish, anotherdouble and Papas1982 for their company, and thanks to Fish for the money,  :thup:  and thank you for all the good wishes for Mrs. BiM.

Hopefully the weather is kind to you over the next two days, hopefully I'll be there next year to join in :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as you took the 5th and had an undeclared score, I reckon you were well carried by your other timber framed partner &#128540;&#128521;&#127948;&#65039; But well played, your pair won the front & match but we halved the back 9 for some respectability,, but as you heard my partner say, he did win 1 hole for a half &#128540;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Seeing as you took the 5th and had an undeclared score, I reckon you were well carried by your other timber framed partner &#63004;&#62985;&#62412;&#65039; But well played, your pair won the front & match but we halved the back 9 for some respectability,, but as you heard my partner say, he did win 1 hole for a half &#63004;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Come on now. Let's quote me properly. 

I said "At least I've won a half" &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 27, 2017)

BIM, fish and Papas thanks for a very enjoyable 18 holes of golf. The 3 of you made a hard day easy. Papas thanks for the money and no doubt you will get it back one day with interest.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2017)

Arrived at Littlestone in just a little over 3 & 1/2 hours but didn't feel too tired after such an early start.  Packing the new van for her first long trip of 224 miles in the dark morning was much easier than using the car, and much more economical! 







We started to gather upstairs and as always it's great to meet some new faces at these meets, not sure having a beer on arrival was ideal but hey ho :cheers:

Initially the wind didn't feel that bad, it was more than present and more than I was used to but by god did it gather some pace as the round unfolded 




Everyone was looking forward to seeing the infamous baby draw off the 1st tee but unfortunately I decided to hook it into a grass bunker, but after a good recovery followed by a decent wedge into the green and the putter looking to be hot from the outset, I still walked away with a par 

I was drawn with Papas1982 against BIM & Anotherdouble so I had to protect my partner from the Chelsea buzzards so we decided to walk down the right side of the fairways and out of the rough whilst they walked down the left :lol: further to say we surrendered the front 9 quite easily, even though I was pleased with 4 decent pars.  

As we turned for the back 9 the wind was really ramping up and it was obvious being in the company of varying handicaps the going was getting really tough as we all started to struggle a bit.

We shook hands losing the match around the 14th I think but the back 9 was still within our grips to come away with some degree of respectively, unfortunately we did stop the rot but only by halving it.

The last 3 holes at littlestone have to be the toughest I've ever played, not so much the degree of difficulty with them individually but into the wind they were brutal and never-ending, notably the par 4 16th which after taking a driver and 2 x 4woods I still needed to use an iron into the green! The par 3 17th then needed a driver off the elevated tee as the wind was just mental and then on the 18th I had it in my grasp with the last putt of the match to grab victory, but a tricky downhill slider putt just stopped short for the half.  

I was strangely satisfied with my 28 points as I was getting my drives away well for about 12 holes, my trusty 4w was on top form and keeping me in the hole and my putting as always is dependable, but the conditions played a major part in the latter stages and I didn't cope well off the elevated tees with the wind blowing a hoolie and some hooked and sliced drives followed trying to force my drives away, which we all know doesn't work!    

A very entertaining match and round in great company with new forumites was a pleasure, Anotherdoubles iron play was very good, especially off the tee, he strikes a nice clean ball, Papas1982 has come down a lot of shots in a quick period and will take this season to adjust to them, when he got his drives away they were very good but his first experience of links golf in very testing conditions for even a seasoned player was very good and he battled away and has an excellent attitude and I'll look forward to playing with him again to see the improvements, he's definitely one to watch on future mets as the games in their :fore:




Thanks lads for an enjoyable experience and thanks to Richard for organising and playing especially with the personal stuff going on at home.

Right, back to the King's Head, a 1 hour drive away to Deal, a quick shower & change and then meet in the bar for a curry and a few beers.

8 of us gathered and I hope everyone enjoyed the food, I really like this curry house and we had a large table of ladies celebrating a birthday next to us, I was doing my best to have some banter with them but I received no support from my lot, I think they were all shy 




A good range of food was ordered, even a Vindaloo 




Back to the King's Head for a few more beers which were flowing nicely and it was great that Peter & Martin (Liverbirdie & Boxman) dropped in for a drink, also nice that Barry (Oddsocks) who wasn't staying at the hotel came out also, back in my room at 23.45hrs so not too shabby :thup:

Day 1 completed on the Golf Monthly Forumites Kent Tour in which Charlie (Hooker) took the spoils with a fantastic 36 points  which placed him well at the top for the 3-day cumulative prize also.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2017)

Here are the scores from Littlestone :smirk:

Hooker 36
Dando 30 
Mike Chapman 30 
Badger 29
MurghtheMog 28 
Fish 28 
Another Double 27
Oddsocks 26
Papas 22
Trojan 21
Lee Nixon 18
BlueInMunich NR


----------



## Hooker (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for that Robin and great write up. 

Maybe you should have vlogged it that would have been epic :clap:


----------

